# How much settlement funds required for Queensland immigration under 190 and 489



## sandeepkaur07 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I wana know how much settlement funds are required for Queensland immigration under 190 and 489 in year 2016 as i have heard that they may ask for 30,000 AUD for offshore primary applicant. Is this true?

This is an exorbitant amount.


----------



## mhingz (May 24, 2015)

yes, i just submitted the docs and the mandatory fund requirement is AUD$ 15,000 for offshore applicants, and Total cash and liquid assets and/or net value of other investments should reach AUD$ 30,000. thats for one applicant only.


----------



## MJ181 (Dec 29, 2016)

Any idea, for how many months - you need to maintain this fund in bank accounts.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

MJ181 said:


> Any idea, for how many months - you need to maintain this fund in bank accounts.


You need to show your bank statement for the last few days with $15000 on it.


----------



## MJ181 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks, that means - I just need to maintain balance of one month in my account while submitting my request for 190


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

MJ181 said:


> Thanks, that means - I just need to maintain balance of one month in my account while submitting my request for 190


What?? There is no need for any proof for financials for 190 VISA. No bank balance or any sort of thing.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> What?? There is no need for any proof for financials for 190 VISA. No bank balance or any sort of thing.


He was saying about Queensland and you need to show 30000 to get invited, 489 or 190.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> He was saying about Queensland and you need to show 30000 to get invited, 489 or 190.


Ah ok...For South Australia, there was no such requirement!!!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

MJ181 said:


> Thanks, that means - I just need to maintain balance of one month in my account while submitting my request for 190


Hello Friends,

Can you please tell me how did you maintain that 35000 dollars in your accounts.
Can we just keep for few days and print a statement and submit it to the QLD after an invite come in? Please clarify


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can work for state invite but keep in mind DHA can ask for the same proof again if they feel doubtful about the financial situation. In that case current statement would need to be provided. So it's a risk you can take if you are willing for the refusal. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> It can work for state invite but keep in mind DHA can ask for the same proof again if they feel doubtful about the financial situation. In that case current statement would need to be provided. So it's a risk you can take if you are willing for the refusal.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks mate for the information provided. Noted.


----------

